# Just buying property in Gran Canaria



## barryandjohn (Apr 21, 2013)

Any advice on transferring our money to Spain and where to get the best rates


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

Bring it in a suitcase and keep it under your bed! Just kidding! The money crisis in the EU has given me the jitters. I would like an answer to that question too. 
Slightly off track, but, I was listening to a BBC podcast 'Moneybox'. They were talking about how a new scam in England is defrauding homebuyers. Apparently when contracts have been signed etc. and the buyers solicitor organizes transfer of the money to the sellers solicitors, some crooks have set up fraudulent solicitors offices, and the money can just disappear. They talked about the fact that it is very important to know the account number where the money is going to protect yourself. Don't mean to worry you but 'forwarned is forarmed'.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Use a reputable UK currency broker and transfer the money to your Spanish account.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use this firm Foreign Money & Currency Exchange Services, Euro Exchange, UK Currency Converter :: SmartCurrencyExchange.com

Very reliable, over 3000 GBP no charges


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

We used Lloyds bank international and the rate is not too bad.


----------

